# Project Plans Die Holder for Lathe



## Starlight Tools (Feb 26, 2011)

I was looking around at various die holders that had been made for the lathe and this ones looks good. Thought some of you might like to see the plans as well. Sorry, but you you have to join another group to be able to download them, but they have some interesting gadgets and plans on that sight

http://www.projectsinmetal.com/new-project-plans-for-a-mt3-die-holder-for-1-and-1-5-dies/


----------



## Starlight Tools (Feb 26, 2011)

Randy

Great write up on Tailstock devices.

This die holder was designed to just be hand held by the knurled section, but the writer mentioned that since he has tapped a hole and added a Tommy Bar. The set screws are only to clamp in the die. I figure I will make two holders, a 13/16" / 1 " and a 1-1/2" / 2" that way it will cover my selection of dies. Also I really do not think that two opposing set screws will hold the die properly, especially when most of my dies are adjustable and use three screw, so I will modify to suit.

I purchased a Tap holder from KBC Tools and it is great, my only complaint so far is that the knurling is back at the palm of the hand and does not extend up into the grip section. It is only for small taps 0 - #12 so really does not need a Tommy Bar.

Walter


----------



## Starlight Tools (Mar 1, 2011)

> author=PaulT link=topic=1176.msg5569#msg5569 date=1298773857
> I built the spring center tap from plans there. Some good info on that site as well.
> 
> http://www.projectsinmetal.com/free-project-plan-spring-center-metal-lathe-mill/



OK so I had a bit of a slow day yesterday in the shop, after shoveling out the white stuff off the parking lot that is, so I found a chunk of Unknownium Recyclium from the bin that looked big enough to carve out the Spring Centre from.

I already have the Fisher Spring Centre which is double ended and was thinking about getting another so I would not have to swap end for end each time. Now I can leave it set up for hole cone and new one for points.


----------



## Starlight Tools (Mar 1, 2011)

Spring Centre, 
Top: Raw Unknownium Recyclium stock
Centre: Shop made Spring Centre
Bottom: Fisher Spring Centre


----------



## Starlight Tools (Mar 12, 2011)

Paul

I avoid BB like the plague. I used to work for the brother of the owner of BB and was not impressed. Still am not as there customer service is next to none and getting parts is like getting teeth from a chicken.

When I was in that area working for the brother, castings were 50 c/lb, 1/lb, 2/lb up to about 5/lb

BB went with the 1/lb or less, the brothers one of which is Grizzly in the states went with the 2.50/lb range. Tools looked almost the same, but the level of Bondo was a lot higher as the casting quality went down.

When you go to Taiwan, or China, the companies will say this is how much the tool will cost. You then say I want it cheaper by this amount and they say fine we will make them for you. In order to get the cheaper price, they leave out a few items and do not hold tolerances as well. You get what you pay for! If you offer them a few dollars more per tool, they give you that plus they knock their socks off giving you extra features and better quality control.

KBC, now that is another kettle of fish. Most of my orders are freight prepaid as I order enough, but with an order I might get three items from Delta, 2 from Montreal, one from Toronto and maybe even one or two from a US location. If I really need an item, I check where the stock is first. I had looked at getting a few machines from them, but found out that they were warehoused in Toronto and the freight was going to be exhorbitant. No stock transfer to Delta, just freight all the way from back East.

If the item is on special, and you order during the flyer, well, it may not show up, at least for a while. I ordered a Co-Ax indicator, it arrived 3 months later and no longer at the sale price.

Overall their service has been pretty good and they remain one of my preffered suppliers. 

As for KMS, we are one of their satelite stores. I am dealing with their wholesale dept. regularly.

By the way Paul, what part of the OK are you in?

Walter


----------



## Starlight Tools (Mar 12, 2011)

Paul

Its a small world, I spent my teenage years growing up in Vernon. The homestead is still there and mom, my sister and her family still live there. I left to go to BCIT and never went back.

I have a lot of family including one of my kids and one of my GF's kids in Kelowna as well.

Yes Acklands can be very high priced, I remember going there to get a Makita part, I was out of stock and they had one. The wholesale price that they would sell it to me was higher than the suggested retail price from Makita and way higher than the price that I sell them for.  I have one sales person for Acklands I can usually get a decent price from, but that is only if he is still around, have not seen or heard form him in a long time. One of my big problems, like many on this group, is that we are no the older ones and our mentors and contacts are moving on to other worlds.

Let me know if there is anything I can do to help you.

Walter


----------

